# Any value in Monarch Grand Vacation?



## jh928 (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi,

I am wondering what everyone thinks of the Monarch GV club? I know there is some ongoing controversy over the bankruptcy and Diamond Resorts purchase of the MGV resorts. Does this reduce the value of the timeshares? What's a fair per point price for MGV points?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 29, 2012)

A quick look at the completed auctions on  Ebay makes it look that the value would be if you can use it to travel where and when you would like to at at reasonable cost.  It doesn't look like it has any resale value.


----------



## jh928 (Sep 29, 2012)

tschwa2 said:


> A quick look at the completed auctions on  Ebay makes it look that the value would be if you can use it to travel where and when you would like to at at reasonable cost.  It doesn't look like it has any resale value.



Thank you. I agree, it looks like there isn't much resale value for the timeshare itself. As far as maintenance fees, they seem high to me. Am I wrong? Is MGV a higher quality set of resorts that justifies higher MF? 

Thanks for the help and opinions!


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 4, 2012)

The MFs for a MGV point ownership is higher than the MFs for a MGV single resort ownership. 

What I mean by this is some people own only at a resort managed by MGV ( now DRI) and some people own points in MGV (the vacation club) MFs in the club are about 20% higher than the same number of points at a single resort.


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 4, 2012)

Please note that there is not much value for most every timeshare system TS at this time. There is only a hand full of name brand TS systems that can be sold for anything more than $1000  and most TS are not worth anything at all on the resale market. 

BUT if you pick one up for next to nothing and enjoy your use of the TS then it isn't worthless to you.


----------

